# black horse farm pub



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

can any one tell me if the black horse pub not far from the train is a good pub for meals


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We might need a clue where the pub is?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*black horse pub*

black horse pub off m20 jun 11 the pub stop over b4 u get the train to france sorry ched


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Good food but very expensive even if you can stay in the car park for nothing.
Access not too good either with a short stretch of single track road.

Mike


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

The only Black Horse pub i know is the one opposite the Caravan Club Site , near the ferry, not particularly good , but if you are hungry and don't want to cook then o.k


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*pub*

ok peeps thank u


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

frenchfancy said:


> The only Black Horse pub i know is the one opposite the Caravan Club Site , near the ferry, not particularly good , but if you are hungry and don't want to cook then o.k


We've been there twice - first time quite good, but we went last year and there were "under new management" signs up. The food was awful and the guy behind the bar was the nearest to Basil Fawlty I've seen Be surprised if it's still running under that new management though.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: black horse pub*



Shuggy68 said:


> black horse pub off m20 jun 11 the pub stop over b4 u get the train to france sorry ched


We were at this one in Jan 2011. Food was superb. Landlord was a young family man, very nice, and the young family were there too. Conversation with the little one, about 4 years old, was a bit difficult as we couldn't make out his very English accent, and he couldn't understand either my husband's Irish brogue, or my Scottish lilt! Interesting!

Yes, the approach is very narrow and we arrived in the dark, not knowing if we were on the right road or not.

But I'd say if you arrived in daylight you'd be fine.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, anyone been there in 2012.

We're off Eurotunnelling on 3 June & need to stay _somewhere on 2nd. Everywhere seems full with it being Bank Hol weekend that I didn't notice when we booked!

Spoke to a pleasant young lady to enquire-no problem was the gist of the conversation though they now charge a tenner. The reviews of food & site seem very mixed-hence my question._


----------

